# Time to Vote, October Pic of the Month.



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10360.0.html

same as always, no voting for your own pic. I'll list them in poll as they appear in the thread. If a member has posted 2 pics I'll list them as abc1 then abc2 if that makes sense,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm having trouble deciding who to vote for this month.
Twice the pictures has made it tough.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

TR, I know what you mean. 

So many really good V pics this month, but it's a good dilemma to have


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Very hard to choose this month. Too many great looking vs on here


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you think we should go back to just the 1 pic?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

So many great photos! I kinda of like having 2. 

I must've skipped a whole page at one point because going through just now I saw a bunch I hadn't seen. 

SULIKO, that picture of Pacsi caught my eye! I was thinking, that's a different color for a vizsla! Then I looked down and thought, wait a second... That pair looks familiar! Nice shots!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Do you think we should go back to just the 1 pic?


No 
2 is fine.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

rift in the harrigab household :,,we all picked our two favourites (both by same member actually), Mrs H and Harrison picked one, myself and Gabriel picked the other....the other got the vote lol!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Some great pics! 

Though some are certainly of very high quality from a technical standpoint and posed/lighted expertly, I very much liked Joe C1's picture. A bit blurred yet even then shows the flying drool, extreme joyful enthusiasm and boundless Vizsla spirit. To me, that is a great V pic. Captured true to the breed and the moment. Well done.
Ken


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Does voting for the October pic really close on 8/11/2013?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Well we Americans would write it as 11/8/13, but yes looks like voting closes next Friday.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, thank you so much! I reaaaally love Otto's points - so tense! 8) 

This is so hard....the voting part! Love to look at all of the pictures! But I've made my choice


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Big said:


> Does voting for the October pic really close on 8/11/2013?


it does Big Rick, I leave voting poll open for a week after the end of the monthly comp.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Well looks like I picked right member but wrong pic , Well done Einspanner on winning October Pic of the Month, and well done to everyone that entered and voted ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! How nice to come back home after an amazing trip to a wiggly puppy and this news. I am very honored to win with such strong competition. I told Scout if she won, I would give her an exclusive modeling contract, so expect to see more of her soon.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations on winning the October Pic of the month Einspanner ;D a worthy winner...


----------

